
The Super Secret Cloudflare Master Plan, or Why We Acquired Neumob - tiernano
https://blog.cloudflare.com/neumob-optimizing-mobile/
======
nhumrich
> super secret

TIL super secret means "Lets let the whole world know"

------
advanderveer
Sounds scary, a device to device worldwide network controlled by one
organization?

